# suche spiel



## solaris451 (20. August 2014)

hallo community, suche ein spiel kenne allerdings den namen nicht. das ganze ist in einem sci fi setting angesiedelt und man spielt aus der isometrischen ansicht. das spiel dürfte schon einige jahre auf den buckel haben. es gab auf jedenfall haufenweise fetter scifi waffen und explosionen. ein bisschen wie diablo nur eben auf einem raumschiff....würd mich freuen wenns wem einfällt B-)


----------



## Mothman (20. August 2014)

Evtl. *Crusader: No Remorse *???


----------



## svd (20. August 2014)

Könnten auch "Space Siege" oder "GREED - Black Border" sein.


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2014)

Schade, dass bei sowas keine Antworten mehr kommen, ob es das korrekte Spiel war. 
Das ist mindestens so toll wie Technik-Fragen im Netz zu finden und der Threadersteller schreibt am Ende nur noch "Hat sich erledigt, funktioniert jetzt" OHNE darauf einzugehen WAS er denn jetzt gemacht hat.


----------



## Bonkic (5. September 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Schade, dass bei sowas keine Antworten mehr kommen, ob es das korrekte Spiel war.
> Das ist mindestens so toll wie Technik-Fragen im Netz zu finden und der Threadersteller schreibt am Ende nur noch "Hat sich erledigt, funktioniert jetzt" OHNE darauf einzugehen WAS er denn jetzt gemacht hat.



jo, so was kann ich auch überhaupt nit leiden.


----------

